# new to this



## bro.whitec (May 16, 2014)

Hello I'm Brother White from Washington District DCJ Lodge# 72
I'll be raised to my MM at the end of this month. I'm new to this my freemasonry app and just wanted to show love to all My PHA brothers out there.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBook (May 16, 2014)

Peace : proper education always caused elevation !!! WWEA


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Bro. White (May 18, 2014)

I hail from Olympus lodge #45 MWPHGLWA.


----------

